# Teaching your GSD to not jump up



## JennasGSD (Mar 22, 2010)

Hello, 
I am new to this forum, my name is Amber and I have a 7 month old White GSD named Jenna. We live on a farm on 18 acres, so she has lots of exercise everyday. I also take her for a mile - 2 mile walk everyday when I get home from work. I am having trouble with her jumping up on people, especially when she is excited, like when I get home from work and let her out of her crate. She has been getting better with jumping up on me, but is always jumping up on my 5 year old son. Does anyone have any tips to get her to stop? I am hoping I get some suggestions on things I have not tried yet!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You are not alone! Did you check out this post yet?

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-behavior/132491-need-help-my-gss-jumping-habit.html


----------

